# Sonderzeichen sehen aus wie "&Atilde;&frac14;"



## Identität (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe in einer Datenbank ca. 100 längere Texte. Die Umlaute sind dort jedoch etwas komisch...

Ein ü sieht so aus: &Atilde;&frac14;
ein ä so: &Atilde;&curren;
und ein könnten so: k&Atilde;&para;nnten

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Sonderzeichen wieder zurück zu wandeln? Bei Google habe ich nur sehr umständliche Sachen gefunden.


----------



## Yaslaw (21. Dezember 2009)

Es währe interessant zu wissen was für eine Datenbank. Bei manchen kann man den Zeichensatz einstellen....

Zudem kannst du kontrolieren, was du von deinem Code übergibst. Also testen ob der Fehler in der DB oder im Code liegt.


----------



## Identität (21. Dezember 2009)

Also das lag daran, dass ich UTF-8 verwendete, nach der Umstellung auf ISO-88... ging es dann auch. Aber das Problem wurde zu spät erkannt, und nun steht da so ein Müll in der Datenbank.

Das hat mir das Script geliefert: ÄÖÜ -> Ã?Ã?Ã?Ã?Ã¶Ã¶ 
Was daraus in der DB geworden ist, habe ich ja im ersten Beitrag geschrieben.


----------



## Yaslaw (21. Dezember 2009)

Trozudem die Frage.
Was für eine Datenbank?
Was für eine Programmiersprachen?

Einge Sprachen unterstützen Zeichensatzumstellungen, aber um dir zu helfen sollte man schon wissen welche du hast.


----------

